# The World Council 2012 - A Game of Politics (Recruitment Thread)



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

*You again?!*​ 

 Yes, I have returned to you, beloved community, after a long absence and after letting many of you down with my last RP, "Imperial Wars - The New World". Uh… really sorry about that one!

*Why, oh why did you build such a massive RP and leave us all?! That's immoral, you know!*​

 Yes, yes. I know. And that's why I think you deserve some answers. ​ A good DM admits his failures, and utilizes them to learn for next times. And GOD KNOWS "THE NEW WORLD" WAS A FAILURE FROM THE VERY BEGINNING.

​
*And why is that, exactly?*​

 Well, I got carried away by the enchanting idea of a free country-management game, that's not limited by computer-game-style boundaries. In which players can practically do anything they want, confront each other and bring their nation glory.​

 *Well, that sounds great! How exactly did that flunk? *​ 

 You're so, very kind to ask. Well, its very greatness was its weakness. People liked the idea as much as I did, and before I knew it – dozens of players were at my door. I finished recruiting – and had absolutely no idea what to do next. So… well, um… I… kind of… bailed on you guys.​

 *Well then, off with his head!!! Catch that son of a…*​ 

Wait, wait! I bring a peace-offering. A new RP, that is, in addition to my return to these forums. For the longest extent life can provide me at this point, that is.​ 
*And what exactly makes it better this time?*​ 
Well, to be honest, as time went by I went through a whole bunch of stuff in my life, and RPs got off of my mind for quite a while. Then, my urge to write and lead an RP came up again, leading me to think this whole free-management game through.​ Around two weeks ago, I witnessed an MUN meeting. For those of you who aren't familiar with the concept – It's all about people taking up the role of real-world UN ambassadors, to tackle the world's problems and simulate the UN's day-by-day routine, as well as studying countries' interests.​ That's when I got the idea to import it into my own RP.


*You fool! You can't involve real politics in RPs on this forum!*​ 

Indeed, and that's why I discussed the idea with Komanko, who is also my real-life friend. He said, "Well then, why don't you make up the RP's world yourself?"​ It was a great idea. Creating my own world, while infusing the ambassador concept in. I now had the formula to use.​ So I sat down to put together the basics of a new world, which I now proudly present to you.​ Hope you enjoy, and forgive my crimes against this forum! Missed you, guys!
​ 


*World Council 2012 – A Game of Politics


*​*General Information about the game:*​

In this RP, you will assume the role of a fictional nation's ambassador in the WC - The World Council. You will build your relations with the other ambassadors according to your nation's ideology, and shape it at the same time. You will also be affected by domestic and foreign affairs.​
Your power won't be limited to merely holding position in the name of a nation – you will have the ability to shape your country's agenda as the game goes. You may even be the factor which will push the county into wars and peace agreements, if you play your cards well.​ You will play the game on two levels – one, is on the political level, as representatives of your nations. The other – is on the personal level – living as an ambassador leads to turmoil in life, such that you must express in meetings with other political figures and representatives. In order for this game to work, you need to care for your nation and ideology with all your heart, hurt when it hurts and become uplifted as it beats the rest.​ 

*The Goal:*​
Your mission is to promote your country's vision, by all diplomatic means necessary. 


*Information About The World Itself:*​ 
The RP's world is also named Earth. It's similar to our world in terms of technological and chronological advance. The year is 2012.​
There are 4 continents on Earth:​



*Reagania –* This is an island that holds most of the industrious, developed countries. It is known as 'The Center Of The World".
 

*The Island Of Marr – *The last continent to be discovered by the superpowers, this island is now entirely Marrian.
 

*Solaria –* In ancient times, the famous, exotic Solarian Empire once reigned over the biggest continent; barely anyone can remember imperial times now. Solaria holds mostly third-world, dictatorial nations, which serve as peons in the hands the superpowers.
 

*Ayea –* This region, despite it being full of medium and small countries, holds an important role in world affairs, especially due to Gildrad's influence over its neighbors.
 
There are three main blocs that make this world go round, each boasts its own, common vision and ideology – *The Total Centralist bloc*, led by The Empire of Marr, *The Democratic bloc*, led by The Alliance, and *The Enlightenment League*, led by Gildrad (we'll talk about these later).​

*The WC Versus The UN:*​ 

Established in the late 20th century as a democratic initiative, the rest of the world was forced to either send its representatives to the WC or lose the battle for the global community's hearts.​ The WC is a force that makes the world go round. It could be compared to the UN assembly, combined with the Security Council. It has the ability to send aid, apply sanctions and even lead a coalition war. In the age of media and bias, worldwide support is everything – and this is the place to build it.​
Forge alliances, make friends, debate with enemies and experience a global parliament's intrigues.​ 

*The Actual Course Of The Game:*​ 

*Stage I: Preparations*​ 

Before the game starts, all potential players will create their own nation and ambassador, and describe them as I described the superpowers, and in even greater detail:
 


In terms of nation – its government style, head-of-state, flag, the continent in which it lies and its history. Don't include national goals and population – these will be decided later, according to how the game is generated. I will make small modifications, if necessary.
 
 


In terms of the Ambassador you'll be playing as – His name, physical appearance, personality and his course in life and career. I purposely leave this part relatively open, for your imagination.
 
 


Extra details on both are welcome. Creativity never hurts!
 
 The ideal is to have around 10-15 players.​ 

Those whose writing style and ideas I will like the most will be offered to serve as superpowers' ambassadors, and entrust their own nation in the hands of another player. Superpower ambassadors will also have the privilege of shaping their flags and add information about them.
 

Once the nations will be decided, I will ask for one volunteer with nice artistic skills (which I awfully lack) to paint a map for the generated Earth.
 

Once the world is ready, I will decide on the nations' bilateral relations and add finishing touches.
 *
Stage II: The Actual Game

*​ Ok, so we have a complete world with countries. The actual game will now begin, and work as such:​


The game progresses every two real-life weeks, which make up one game cycle. A cycle could be divided into a few stages:
 

*The Introduction Stage:* I will give you the world's big events for that cycle. Events could be anything, from a social unrest and political statements, all the way to a war between to countries.
 

*The Preparation Stage: *This is when players will prepare for the expected WC assembly. Preparing means meeting political figures in your country and formulating a course of action, as well as meeting and discussing with other ambassadors, sometimes in your own initiative and sometimes – by your superiors' orders. Remember – alliances are mutually beneficial in many cases, but don't be too kind to tomorrow's enemies!
 

*The Meeting Stage:* Every two real-life weeks, a World Council meeting will be held. Meaning, people will attend at the assembly and represent their nation's standings on relevant issues. I will serve as the council's chairman and lead the discussed issues. According to what's going on in the world.


*Some More Rules And Clarifications:

*​ 

Note that we're not playing a country-management game. Geopolitical events will sometimes occur completely without your involvement. You can, however, use your position to try and shape your leaders' decisions.
 

Despite your occasional Disagreements with your superiors, you must remember – in the assembly, the state is above all. You are welcome to disregard your leaders and go against your nation's decisions, but be prepared for the political prices you may pay as a result.
 

Don’t go wild on your declarations ("My nation will nuke you for this!"). For really big announcements, like going to war or openly challenging another nation diplomatically, you will need to receive permission from your nation's leaders. You don't want to end up bluffing and make a bad name for you and your nation, would you?
 

A player may only post once per week, so plan out your moves carefully. And if something really hurts your eye a few days later – go ahead and edit your post.
 

As a part of WC intrigue, you may decide to have a "secret talk" with another ambassador, which you wouldn't want others to see. While you have the right to privately speak to another player, you must report the actual meeting in your post. Also, after a private talk, you should send me a brief summary of the matters discussed and the opinions presented.
 

This game is for committed people. Don't join in if you don't think you're up to it.
 *

And some last words, before we plunge deeper:

*​ 
Although I worked hard to make this world hole-free as possible, you might notice it's still in its early stages and I avoided building it to top-to-bottom. The reason for this is because I enjoy RPs that are shaped both by the players and the DM. Things will be decided as the RP progresses, and we, together, will crack the riddles of this world completely. So - I hope we can take these settings and make this a fun and well-developed RP!​ OK, now that we're done with all those introductions, time for some history lessons!​  

*The Lazy Summary Of The World's Big Dates:*​ 
*The 14th century: *Establishment of the Vevian and Alegrian kingdoms​ 
*1674:* Queen Harelda's assassination leaves Gildrad aching and weeping​ 
*1690:* The island of Marr is discovered by Vevon​ 
*1732:* The Vevian king gives up his throne to turn Vevon into a Free Republic​ 
*1838:* The Alegrian-Vevian war breaks, only to end a year later with no achievements but destruction for both sides​ 
*1842:* The fresh Alegrian King eliminates the royal institution to turn Alegria into a democracy ​ 
*1879:* Vevon releases its first colony​ 
*1880:* Alegria follows the Vevian path and begins liberating colonies​ 
*1898: *The republic of Marr is liberated​ 
*1929:* the Alegrian Royalist Party is established and begins importing Marrian ideas to Alegria​ 
*1962: *Beginning of The Coal Wars in Marr​ 
*1976:* Victory of the MUP in The Coal Wars and the declaration of The Empire Of Marr​ 
*1980:* A severe economic crisis strikes the world, with the democracies experiencing the greatest losses​ 
*1984:* The famous Centralist coup attempt in Alegria marks the break of new hostilities between the democracies and Marr​ 
*1990:* Following their growing need of a military treaty, the democracies establish The Global Democratic Alliance. The first two nations to sign are Alegria and Vevon.​ 
*1992:* The democracies extend their interventionism by establishing the WC, in order to create a stage for all nations to speak their minds on global affairs​ 
*1994:* The Piremian Imperial Party prevails in Pirem and aligns with Marr​


*Ideology Book:

*​ 
*Total Centralism \ Radical Centralism*​ 

This is an Authoritarian ideology, which calls for one world, under one banner and one leadership. ​ The first Total Centralist group, the Marrian Union Party, was established during the Marrian civil war. It strongly denies democracy.
 Quotes by Wallace Drake, referring to democracy:​ "We saw what democracy brings – it brings injustice. It brings social inequality. It replaces true values with populism and corruption."​ "Freedom of speech is the most dangerous aspect of democracy – it splits the nation and turns people away from each other. 14 years of a bloody civil war taught us – we should build a strong, ideological government to guide us, and never drift apart again". ​ Total Centralism calls for an alliance between the people and the state. It argues that if the people will build a strong, thriving nation – the state will be able to reward its people with its accumulated fortunes.​ The Total Centralism method calls for uniting the world, one nation at a time. First, a non-centralist nation must rid itself of its government and become centralist. Then – the new, centralist government will promote an annexation of the country into "The Greater Empire", which is led by Marr.​ Should the struggle prevail and the world will be one, it is to be ruled according to what became known as "Wallace Drake's Triangle":​ 

Political Stability above all
The People-State Alliance
State-Capitalism


*Enlightenment*​ 
According to the Enlightened philosophy, the world should rid itself of governments of any kind, and let every man decided his own fate and life-style. It follows the legendary Queen Harelda's vision, however – it holds many branches and sects, making it the most divided ideology in the world.
​In many parts of the free world, for example, organized Enlightened parties spread their ideas peacefully and hope to be elected, in order to promote their liberal agenda and eventually dissolve the state.​ In third-world nations, on the other hand, there are many violent Enlightenment movements and terrorists, who use violent means to fight the government and enforce their ideas.​ In most democracies, Enlightenment movements are considered reasonable, and are allowed to run for parliament and presidency. However, movements which support non-democratic measures to promote their cause are often banned.​

*Gildrada Enlightenment *​ 
Unlike most Enlightenment movements around the globe, which call for a local battle between the people and the state in every nation, Gildrada Enlightenment's vision is to form a strong, liberal patron, in order to aid Enlightenment movements everywhere. This nation will be a temporary only, and will be voluntarily dissolved once the rest of the world is enlightened. ​ 


*The Superpowers:

*​ 
*The Empire of Marr


*
*Year of Establishment: *1898​
*Government: *Total Centralist​
*Head Of State:* Emperor Wallace Drake​
*Population: *100M​
*Location: *The Island Of Marr​
*National Goal: *Export the Centralist revolution and protect all members of The Greater Empire​ 

The island of Marr must be one of the richest places, in terms of history. It was discovered by Vevon in 1690 and inhabited by people seeking new possibilities.​
Soon after, it was officially recognized as a Vevian colony, The Dominion of Marr. Soon after the discovery and application of coal technology, an astronomic amount of coal beds were uncovered on the island, raising Marr's status in the world.
​ As a part of the de-colonization wave, Vevian troops left the lands of Marr, and the region was granted independence in 1898. A democratic regime was established under the former Vevian governor, Tim Harrington, and elections were scheduled for a year later. However, a fragile system and Vevian reluctance to interfere with Marrian affairs allowed Harrington to secure his power and turn the democratic nation into an ultra-liberal oligarchy, in which his relatives and trusted ones rule. The greatest offense to the Marrians came by 1942, when Harrington shamelessly passed his office on to his son.
​ Things were static up to 1962. By that time, the powerful Marrian Coal Association demanded more rights from the government. The refusal was answered by an uprising known as "The Coal War", in which coal-rich regions established independent militias and cut their trade with the Marrian state. The Marrian economy was crippled, and The Marrian Army was ordered to retake the independent regions.
​ By 1968, the war was far from over, although it had already brought the country to a catastrophic state. A wave of political awakening swept the country, with many parties promising the Marrians a better future and fighting in the streets. Among these, was the Marrian Union Party (MUP), a party sworn to bring unity and peace to the nation. In his famous 1970 speech, MUP leader and founder, Wallace Drake, stated: "We, the common people, look around us in this war, and we cannot find our side. It is a war waged by aristocrats, versus aristocrats... The people must see the end of civil wars and political debates, which led to horrors of unimaginable proportion in our nation".
​ Although it was quickly outlawed by the government, the MUP rapidly grew, with mainly middle and lower-class citizens joining its ranks. Its members took up arms, eager to bring their leader to rule. The democratic front allied with the government to defeat the radical Centralist forces.​ In 1976, the MUP defeated the other belligerents and proclaimed a modern-day empire, The Empire of Marr. Symbols of the old regime, as well as supports of the Marrian Democratic Front were arrested and tortured, or executed.
​ Facing their own problems and setting their eyes upon the Marrian much-needed exported coal, the nations of the world turned a blind eye to Drake's belligerent speeches and promises to export the revolution. Domestically, Drake enjoyed wide support, which allowed him to eradicate political opposition, nationalize the industry and begin the construction of a mighty army.
​ 1977 was the first year to see a positive grow in Marrian GDP in over a decade. The economy boomed and foreign investors started coming once more. The government implemented its industrialization plans and the nation saw political, cultural and technological prosperity.
​ In 1979, the long-waited internal stability allowed the Marrian intelligence agencies to form a special Marrian force, by the name of "The Harbingers of The Greater Empire". The unit's goal was to seek and promote opportunities to export the Centralist revolution, and considerable resources were poured into the project.
​ In 1984, a failed Centralist coup attempt in Alegria brought the "Harbingers" project on the world's table. The democracies' former lack of interest in Marr was from this point replaced with open hostilities. A new age of espionage struggles and a cold war began.
​ In 1992, the Marrian head of intelligence briefly stated: "the democracies poured so many lies into their peoples' brains; their liberation will be difficult. We should turn our main effort to the suffering people of the third world".
​ A good Marrian investment was The Piremian Imperial Party, a growing force in the then-democratic third-world nation of Pirem. In 1994, a coup led by the Piremian Imperial party brought their nation closer to Marr, and Pirem became little more than a Marrian puppet.
​ 2012 finds The Empire in a complex situation. On one hand – the nation continues to grow, and its political branches are stretched further and further throughout the globe. On the other hand, the world's powers grow more and more hostile to the Centralists and their supporters. Only time will tell what will become of the island-nation.​ 


*The Republic Of Vevon:*​ *

Year of Establishment: *1732​
*Government: *Liberal and interventionist​
*Head Of State:* President Robert Kingsley​
*Population: *68M​
*Location: *Reagania​
*National Goal: *Protect and export democracy​ 

Vevon started its way as a medium-sized kingdom, in the 14th century. As time passed by, it grew and boasted a strong army and a rich culture. In 1732, the last Vevian king gave up his throne and handed control of the state to his parliament, effectively turning Vevon into the world's first democratic republic. The following century saw many democratic revolutions inspired by the new Vevian Republic. ​
In 1838, old feuds with the neighboring Alegrian kingdom rose anew, leading to a bloody struggle for supremacy. Each nation harnessed the full strength of its fleets, armies and colonies, in order to subdue its neighbor. By 1840, Alegria was sucked into a political whirpool as Vevon stood victorious. This war, although won by Vevon, barely beared any fruit, and was costly in lives and funds. It was a turning point for the imperial republic, which began a gradual change towards a more peaceful and democratic government.​ As a part of this change, Vevon also began liberating colonies – abandoning their ideas of "educating the third world" and adopting a policy of "letting them grow on their own".
​ The first Vevian colony was freed in 1879, with the new left-wing government promising "to start the next century with no colonies at all". The Age of Liberation came to completion when, in 1898, Vevon made its most painful sacrifice for freedom and evacuated the island of Marr.​ From that point on, the republic shifted to extreme isolationism, unwilling to hear anymore about events in far-away places. Its international policies could be summed up to strengthening relations with other democracies and ignoring the rest.
​ Like the other leading powers of the world, Vevon was struck by the economic crisis of 1980. Rallies and anger were felt in the streets, but the old democratic tradition kept the republic's regime out of harm's way. For the first time in many years, the liberals won the elections and pushed the social-democrats to the opposition table.
​ When its Alegrian neighbors faced a coup attempt by centralist radical powers in 1984, Vevon broke its international silence by standing by the Alegrian government and threatening the Centralist rebels with active war. The coup attempt in Alegria turned Vevon around once more, as the world stared at the new "defender of freedom" with awe.​ By 1990, the government took advantage of the people's demand for defensive democracy to sign treaties with other democratic nations, forming The Global Democratic Alliance, often referred to simply as "The Alliance". This move was answered by the Marrian support to Piremian Imperial Party.​ By now, 2012, the democracies are held in shock. With fear striking in the hearts of the people – it's Vevon's duty to lead democracy to victory.​

*The Alegrian Federation:

*​ 
*Year of Establishment: *1842​
*Government: *Social-democrat​
*Head Of State: *President Alfred Osborne
*Population: *56M​
*Location: *Reagania​
*National Goal: *Upgrade Alegria's status as a democratic leader



A famous Alegrian king once said: "Whatever those filthy Vevians do – we'll do the opposite". This sentence says it all in terms of Alegria's relations with its eastern neighbor in the old times.​
But the two weren't so different in everything – they both grew to be colonial empires and global superpowers, and enjoyed rich culture and technological breakthroughs. The main thing that set them far apart was their view of freedom. When the Vevian king gave up his throne in 1732, the decision was mocked by the Alegrian court, who precieved this as an act of a weak king, who can't hold his people together. Parades were organized throughout the nation, celebrating the destruction of the Vevian kingdom on one hand, and the cement-strong Alegrian house on the other.
​ But as time went by, rumors spread about the miracles of freedom that are chanted across the border, and Alegria began a slow yet steady decline. As Vevon was busy reforming and advancing – Alegria was busy conserving the current state of the country.
​ Around the early 1760's and despite the court's attempts, democratic movements started appearing in Alegria and demanded freedoms, the people protested and the constant policing duties kept the soldiers at home rather than in far-away colonies that needed to be guarded.
​ By 1838, the once-glorious house of Alegria stood weak and dying. In a desperate attempt to preserve his throne and unite the people under his banner, the Alegrian king declared war upon "The wretched rats in the east". The war proved to be a fatal mistake – Although it ended in a mild return to the status quo, most of the war was fought on Alegrian soil and the damage in lives in resources was grave.
​ The defeat rushed the already-coming changed, and by 1840 the country went into a political strife. The king was assassinated in one of his visits to the market, and a brutal succession war began. In the shadow of all this, democratic activists spread their ideas and signed a treaty with the more-progressive heir candidate, who promised to turn Alegria to a republic, should he prevail.
​ In 1842, the new king took his throne and fulfilled his promise. Alegria now became a democracy, and suddenly found a common interest with its Vevian neighbor. The relations between the two improved drastically, although Alegria wasn't as eager to liberate its colonies.
​ And still, an accelerated Alegrian de-colonization process started in 1880, and by 1914 Alegria's colonies were but a memory.
​ But no matter how hard the nation tried, it never seemed to catch up with Vevon. And that's the very advantage the Alegrian Royalist Party took. The radical party, established in 1929, called democracy "an evil scheme set by Alegria's enemies, to bring to frustration and decay and disconnect it from its assets worldwide". The movement didn't gain the attention it aimed for, but continued to operate behind the scenes.
​ The Alegrian Royalists were enchanted by the radical centralist in Marr, and by 1979 announced their support for the Marrian philosophy. The greater empire became the party's patron, and sponsored their campaigns from then on.
​ The party saw its finest hours during the economic crisis in 1980, and earned 10% of the parliament seats in the elections that were held at the same year.
​ In 1984, the party decided to make its gamble. In a massive rally in the capital's square, its leader announced that "the old regime is now abolished", and that he "now stands as a head-of-state, for new and glorious era". Marr was the only nation in the world to recognize the new government, and Vevon stepped in for Alegria's democracy. The coup wasn't seen kindly by most of the Alegrians as well, and it was declared failure, after the Royalist leadership was arrested and their party was outlawed.
​ Many Alegrians hope to this day to take revenge upon those who aided the radical party, and so it was only natural that Alegria would join the alliance in 1990.
​ Social-democrats were elected over and over in the following years. The governments showed ability in fixing the nation's economy, and a secret race began between Alegria and Vevon, this time – for leading the free world.
​ In 2012, the bi-polar state continues to play its role. On one hand, it serves as an important player in the democratic bloc. On the other – it struggles to stay on the right track, both politically and economically. If only Alegria could discover its Vevian neighbor's secret…​ 

*The Enlightened State of Gildrad:

*​ 
*Year of Establishment: *1852​
*Government: *Gildrada Enlightenment​
*Head Of State:* High Chancellor James Carrington​
*Population: *80M​
*Location: *Ayea​
*National Goal: *Promote the Gildrada model of Enlightenment and prevent the spreading of opposing enlightenment movements​ 

Gildrad was always the pearl of Ayea, standing tall above the failing nations around it. Its greatest peak was in the 16th century, under the proud queen Harelda.​
She was a benevolent and wise ruler, who promoted civil rights and brought the kingdom forward. However, one great turn came to her in her sleep.
​ She dreamed of a wonderful new world, with no kingdoms and kings at all. A world in which the people will all be free, and there will be no more wars. As she woke up, the dream troubled her and wouldn't leave her mind.
​ And so, the Gildrada queen, who was famous for her pursuit of justice, went to other kings and shared her vision with them. They thought she had gone mad and refused to take her seriously. Although her people worshipped her for her new and revolutionary ideals, some skeptics in her court slowly turned away.
​ In 1674, Harelda's legacy came to an end after being assassinated by one of her ministers, in her palace. She was quickly replaced,but never forgotten. People around the nation cried themselves insane, some even committed suicide. She became a symbol of righteousness and political virtue.
​ And so, time went by up to 1852. This year saw the death of the Gildrada kingdom through revolution, and the birth of the Enlightened Movement, one which promises to bring back Harelda's dream of a new world.
​ The new government's tactic was to build a strong army, not in order to wage wars, but to strike fear in the heart of aggressors, and to adopt a mixed policy towards other nations – peacekeeping and isolationism, alongside supporting Enlightenment movements anywhere possible. Inwards, extreme liberalism dominated the country.
​ Throughout the years, Gildrad often found itself on the democracies' side, although the two blocs were ideologically far from each other. Despite their shared hatred for dictatorships, The Enlightened Movement considers democracies to be "A yet bigger threat than totalitarian regimes, because they confine the people in a seemingly free cage". Democracies, on their part, always thought the Enlighted Ones to go one step too far into the extreme, and expressed their fear of a world with no boundaries.
​ Unlike the apathy from the democracies regarding the Marrian revolution, Gildrad entered a political war with The Centralists from the very first moment. The nation declared an embargo on Marr and tried to lead a united, global front against the authoritarian island. But quickly, Gildrad found itself isolated in its cause, as nations backed down from "creating a global fuss".
​ Nowdays, Gildrad is isolated, with very cold relations with the democracies and open hostility towards Marr. It main alliance is with Enlightenment movements in other countries, mostly in the free world.​ 

*The Piremian Union:*​ 

*Year of Establishment: *1994​
*Government: *Total Centralist​
*Head Of State: *President Roger Bennett ​
*Population: *21M​
*Location: *Solaria​
*National Goal: *Help promote Radical Centralist ideas and become a regional power​ 

Pirem holds a rich past. Despite its poor democratic structure in the 20th century, it provided a spark of hope for those who sought to promote freedom in the third-world continent of Solaria.​
Things tangled up in the late 1970's, when people started seeing non-democratic events happening in their so-called democracy – political parties were banned for nothing, corruption went sky-high and the same president ruled for 10 years in a row. Searching for alternatives, the piremians voted for different parties only to find that 98% of the votes went to the ruling party.
​ The Marrian Harbingers sought to change the wrong that has been brought upon Piremia, and formed The Piremian Imperial Party with the help of local Radical Centralists. Very much like the chain of events in the MUP's rise to power, the Radical Centralist party was banned and yet continued to rapidly grow.
​ By 1994, the Marrian efforts bared fruit. Unlike the Alegrian attempt, the Piremian coup was not only embraced by the populace – it was celebrated throughout the country. Leaders of the old regime were executed, and all other parties were banned. The nation now shifted from a weak democracy to a close, ideological ally of Marr.
​ Different Piremians support The Piremian Imperial Party for different reasons. Some are ideologists, some – out of fear, and some believe the alliance with Marr will help turn Pirem into a world superpower. Only time will tell…​ 

*Goodness. That was a long lecture.

*​ That's all I have to say (quite a lot, eh?). Now comes your turn – how will you fit in this world? What values will you fight for? Will you bring the world wonders, or disasters? That's up to you.​ 

​


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

:shok:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Why are you writing so big??? :shout:

Nice to see you back


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds great, I''ll look into this in more detail at the weekend because I am currently in A hotel with only 15 mins left of WiFi .


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Really sorry about the font and size btw, I copied the text over from a word document and it got messed up. I'll see if I can fix it.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Nation:

Name: The Emirates of Ayea (Or ‘The Ayeani Emirates’)
Year of Establishment: 1961

Government style: Dictatorship
-	The Emirates are ruled, technically, by a single monarch; however, in reality power is shared by the royal family who hold much of the highest positions within the country’s government. The monarch generally does wield significantly more influence and control over the nation’s affairs, although for most decisions he requires the co-operation of other members of the royal family, or at least their consent. In spite of this, political infighting within the family is rare, and has only ever existed in minor cases; this is largely due to real power only being held by a few in the family, whilst the majority merely lead privileged lives supported by their extravagant wealth. 

The Royal family has managed to stay in power despite rapidly shifting global opinions due to their skilful management of the Emirates’ economic growth, yet rather than revel in their apparent popularity and success, the royals are aware of the ongoing shift away from dictatorial government systems, and have made the decision to guide the change rather than be at its mercy. As such, the Emirates are becoming somewhat more open, allowing freedom of expression and speech by its populace, and operate a relatively open legal system; global events are debated and news is reported within the country’s media outlets. However, this leniency only extend so far however, and the rulers of the nation are quick to silence any opposition to their governance that oversteps their boundaries; although a change is happening, they will not allow it to go unchecked.

Government ideology: Moderate Centralist
-	The Emirates largely agree with the Centralist idea of one ruler and one nation, with the Royal family utilising it to help support their own claim to rule; however, the similarities with the Marrianist school of thought are limited. The Emirates is a cautious supporter of free speech and freedom of expression, within reason of course, and also refuses the Marrian-lead ‘Greater Empire’, insisting that the individual member nations must retain some kind of representation, and that it must be a ‘United World’ rather than an ‘Imperial’ one.

Head-of-state: Sheikh Hanif bin Mohammed bin Farid Al-Ayeani

Flag: TBD

Continent: Ayea

History: The Emirates’ history can be traced back centuries to when they existed as loosely defined lands of nomadic tribes which constantly fought, united and separated from one another, with no single nation yet rising to unite the lands save for ancient Empires that have long faded into mere memory. However, over time the tribes united to form what could be termed nations, and soon cities shared the land alongside the nomadic peoples. Then around the 16th and 17th centuries the Reaganian empires began to establish their colonies across the globe, and began to interact with the Emirates in Ayea. The land was largely considered not worth the effort of colonising at first, with the young Empires choosing to establish their overseas territories on more sought after regions and closer to home. Eventually, land began to disappear and the geographical position of the Emirates as a trade route to colonies further afield caused the Reaganian interest in them to increase. By this point most of the Empires saw no need of further colonies, so many began to instead invest in the area and introduce businesses, leveraging the local kingdoms to do their bidding as essentially client states. 
However, with the de-colonisation of the Reaganian empires, the Emirates found themselves suddenly lacking in foreign support, so began to clump more and more together. This culminated in the creation of the ‘Emirates Co-operation Treaty’ which allowed further mutualisation of the Emirates, with open borders, less trade boundaries and a unified currency just a few of its points. As a consequence, it was a reasonable step to establish the Ayean Emirates after oil was discovered in significant, profitable quantities.

During the Imperial times, the Emirates were exploited by the Empires for its geographic position rather than for its resources and the nomadic tribes had little need of large amounts of minerals and other minable materials. As such, the Emirates entered into the 20th century with much of its natural reserves untapped; in addition to this, the world began to become a smaller place as it developed an unquenchable thirst for a previously useless commodity. Oil revenue soon became the foundation of the development of the Emirates, and the nation was formed to better allow each Emirate to protect its natural reserves. Soon foreign companies were allowed into the country to speculate for oil and found a true bounty beneath the sands, and not only was it limited to black gold. Iron ore, oil, petroleum gas natural resources were plentiful and soon the Emirates found themselves helping to fuel the growth of the world, even being considered by some to be on par with the much larger and more powerful Marr in terms of supplying the world with resources. Regardless, oil and petroleum still formed the foundation of the nation’s growth, but developments in its mining helped to solidify and somewhat diversify its economy, a fact which helped it to scrape through the massive crisis of the 1980s whilst other countries around it, too content with merely their oil revenues, faced the consequences. 

The Emirates had learned however, and refused to be merely the servant of the Superpowers until its land lay barren; indeed, this is one of the fears which drove the creation of the unification of the Emirates in the first place. Sheikh Farid Al-Ayeani was the founder of the nation and proved to be a true visionary, it is no exaggeration to say that he found the Emirates a land of tents and brick, and left it a land of glass and steel. Farid Al-Ayeani pushed forward a rapid nationalisation of much of the fledgling nation’s industry, to the bristling of much of the Superpowers, yet they dared not endanger their supply particularly with the ‘Coal Wars’ breaking out in Marr. Farid saw into the future whilst other nations drowned themselves in their new found wealth, he brushed aside outcries and enforced limits on production, cataloguing resevoirs but choosing to not exploit them all. This patience paid off as the world’s ravenous hunger for oil brought leaps and bounds in technology and techniques for its extraction, becoming far more efficient, although the true benefits of this would not be known even until after Sheikh Farid’s passing. The Royal family enjoyed huge public support and lavish lifestyles due to the economic boom, and the country was quick to re-invest its oil revenue in industries that fuel rapid growth to this day. 

Sheikh Farid passed away at the age of 89 in the year 1979, and the entire nation grieved his loss and celebrated his achievements, welcoming his son as their new ruler. However, Sheikh Mohammed bin Farid took his rule as the world descended into one of the worst economic crises in memory, and even in the booming lands of Ayea, growth slowed to a crawl; however, the Emirates fared better than most, and today Sheikh Mohammed is looked at by much of the nation as being as much a hero as his father, skilfully steering the young country through its toughest challenge to date. Countries unable to deal with the crisis descended into chaos around the world, with some of the Emirates’ neighbours’ oil wealth soon being poured into arms as rivals fought wars in false hopes that conflict would better their economic prospects. The strain and exertion of navigating a country through such a turbulent period took its toll on Mohammed, yet he managed to guide the Emirates through the new cold war world. It was Sheikh Mohammed who truly put into place the current main foreign policy of the Emirates and established it as a player on the world stage rather than simply a supplier. 

Following the economic crisis of the 1980s, the world was caught between different blocs lead by the conflicting Superpowers, and Mohammed vowed that the Emirates would not be ‘some pawn’. The establishment of the Empire of Marr as a major global power lead to even the great ‘island of Coal’s’ demand for resources outstripping its supply, and so it turned to the Ayean Emirates as one of its trading partners, aided by the fact that the Emirates’ Royal family had openly praised some of the aspects of the Empire’s centralist ideals. In the wake of the attempted Marrian sponsored coup in Alegria, the Emirates were also one of the few major suppliers which retained diplomatic relations with the Empire and did not impose the widespread economic sanctions that accompanied the democracies’ outrage. Careful not to appear to be cuddling up to Marr, the Emirates also continued its export to the other Superpowers of Vevon and Alegria and indeed offered slight discounts to aid their still struggling economies. One concern at the time was the State of Gildrad, which expressed significant anger at the Emirates’ supplying of Marr, despite the clear signs of its military build-up. Mohammed was wary of their powerful neighbour, yet soon the Gildrad found themselves isolated as the rest of the world refused to take up their battle cries; in fact it was the Emirates that still maintained open relations with the State, supplying significant amounts of its oil demands, aided in no small part due to their geographic proximity.

This policy of supposed ‘neutrality’ became the centrepiece of Mohammed’s rule, and officially the Emirates were recognised as friends, or at least not as foes, by all of the large Superpowers of the world. In fact in 1991 the Ayeani Emirates were recognised as one of the first ‘Global Partners’ of the Global Democratic Alliance, unable to be listed as a full member due to the terms of the Alliance itself. However, the ‘neutrality’ is a game of tug of war, with the Emirates maintaining its own importance in the eyes of all the parties involved, ensuring that they all have a vested interest in the country. Despite being a ‘partner’ of the Alliance, the Emirates military purchases some of its equipment from the Empire of Marr, and maintains an ‘open ports’ agreement with the Empire, allowing non-nuclear naval vessels access to Emirati ports following approval on a case-by-case basis. Indeed, in 2004 a joint naval exercise between the Ayeani Emirates, the Empire of Marr and the Piremian Union operated out of Emirati naval bases and airfields, and was one of the largest concentration of Centralist naval forces in close proximity to Gildrad, and indeed Reagania, since the ‘Coal Wars’. In spite of this, the Alliance bases a number of it’s missile defence systems and aircraft in the Emirates, with a permnament military base housing Vevon and Alegrian forces entering service in 2005 in the west of the country. This is all done by the government of the Emirates in an attempt to make a statement, and to do so noticeably; the rich natural reserves of the nation is without a doubt a tempting target for foreign exploitation, but this very interest is exploited by the Emirates as a defence: no Superpower or bloc can seek to gain leverage or a position of strength within the Emirates without inviting a matching escalation by the rival power. This has created a détente that allows the Emirates to live largely at peace with its customers, and has also allowed it to enjoy significant freedom with its allies seeking to gain the small country’s favour, all in spite of housing rival military forces, at times only a few hundred kilometres apart. 

At the age of 80, Sheikh Mohammed passed away peacefully, relinquishing the strain of ruling in such a unsettled world, and Hanif bin Mohammed bin Farid Al-Ayeani began the transition to rule in 2010. A new leader holds the helm of the Emirates in 2012, and with no sign of the Superpowers’ relations easing, the Emirates’ precious neutrality and open markets may be called into question.

National Goals:

Population:

Ambassador:
TBD

OOC: Ok I just wrote this up as it came to me (largely)  and I’m not so sure I kept within the bounds, particularly in terms of the whole military exercises, ‘partner’ of the Alliance stuff….so yeah, yell at me if any changes need to be made  Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Yru0,

I really liked your UAE adaptation for the RP! It's very well-described, and I enjoyed reading it a lot.

In terms of military alliances and such - there will have to be changes, and we'll make them later, together. I prefer letting the rest be written first.

All-in-all - thank you for your creative post!


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Haha cheers, looking forward to this one!  If it's alright with you I'll leave the sheet as is for now and change the alliances when we decide them?


----------

